# Show me your big snakes!



## eladidare (May 26, 2007)

who has the biggest? come on dont be shy!


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 26, 2007)

this one was sold to me as a wa stimpsons my book told me it should only grow to 1 meter long boy were they wrong..


----------



## eladidare (May 26, 2007)

hahaha... maybe theyre just really small people! nice retic anyway


----------



## krissy78 (May 26, 2007)

lmao... that is the best looking stimmie i've seen


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 27, 2007)

Dabool said:


> this one was sold to me as a wa stimpsons my book told me it should only grow to 1 meter long boy were they wrong..




your books right, stimsons only get to a metre.... dont know about "stimpsons" maybe thats what you have there!


lol


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 27, 2007)

ha ha yep i always struggled with my spelin at skool.lol


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

This is my 9 year old proserpine carpet. he is the biggest snake i own. got him off a great friend of mine on this site 
he is gorgeous, has a great temprement. i leave him alone and he leaves me alone.


----------



## Davo66 (May 27, 2007)

how long is he melgalea?


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

haha good question i think he is about 8 foot


----------



## eladidare (May 27, 2007)

that was the snake i was hoping to see when i started this thread! he is awesome!!!
thanks melgalea! you have made my day. i know your probably never gonna get rid of him but let me know if you ever think about selling him, name a price! i fell in love with him the moment i saw him!
thanks again
Ryan


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

eladidare said:


> that was the snake i was hoping to see when i started this thread! he is awesome!!!
> thanks melgalea! you have made my day. i know your probably never gonna get rid of him but let me know if you ever think about selling him, name a price! i fell in love with him the moment i saw him!
> thanks again
> Ryan



hehe thanks ryan. my friend spilota_variegata (david) game him to me. and i could never part with him. he is a great snake. very quiet apart from his little hisses. here is some more pics of him.


----------



## eladidare (May 27, 2007)

congrats on such a great snake. ive pm'd you. but now i know you wont part with him. im sure hes in great hands with you. cheers again for the pics


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

BUMP i know there are more of you out there with big snakies.


----------



## eladidare (May 28, 2007)

BUMPETY BUMP... any big snakes, dont even care if they are french or swahili, as long as theyre BIG!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 28, 2007)

hey mel.. just thinking its nearly time he got a bigger enclosure.. seem to have nearly out grown that one.. wot a beauty.. he's just lovely..


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 28, 2007)

hey mel what is the length and weight on your monster..


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2007)

*Brutus*

The pavers that Brutus is lying across are close to 1ft in length, He is an old boy and likes as many females as he can possibly wrap his tail around. I will be pimping him out again this year. He weighs 6.5kg.

Simone.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

impressive snake simone!


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 28, 2007)

My old girl (deceased).. She was over 11 feet long and 7.5 kg. Beautiful snake.. I have one of her sons who is nearly 9 feet long now


----------



## cyclamen (May 28, 2007)

awww she was gorgeous david


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Tsidasa, he is by far my favourite snake. Very placid.

Simone.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 28, 2007)

She loved your snake too - literally...


----------



## cyclamen (May 28, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> She loved your snake too - literally...



ah, is she friendlys mum  and i have dad ?


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

wow they're all lovely


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL snakes Simone, melgalea and spilota_variegata

 I'm in love.


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2007)

As nice as other species are i am still a sucker for a big carpet or diamond python. They're so impressive when they get to that size.

Simone.


----------



## eladidare (May 28, 2007)

nothin better than a big morelia sp. doin well so far guys. keep em comin


----------



## eladidare (May 28, 2007)

who wants to sell me a big carpet? dont all jump at once people, one at a time in a civilized manner...


----------



## brucey (May 28, 2007)

heres a decent sized carpet, its not mine just a wild one, its about 8 foot long and weighed a bit aswell


----------



## ad (May 28, 2007)

Here is my male bhp, just to notch 1 up for the aspidites.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## eladidare (May 28, 2007)

great snake mate! good size too


----------



## cyclamen (May 28, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> As nice as other species are i am still a sucker for a big carpet or diamond python. They're so impressive when they get to that size.
> 
> Simone.



i agree with simone. there is alot of nice species of pythons out there. but my all time fav is still the carpet. they hav such charecter when they get big too.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 28, 2007)

This is your snake's son Mel... Looks just like his dad.. Not as big as his mum but much friendlier..


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 29, 2007)

here is one of my big snakes Medusa she is a Cape York 3.5years old and 8" long not sure how to way her but she is like doing weight lifting lol thats what it feels like anyways.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 29, 2007)

here is Thorn her man he is 3.5years old and 7.5" long. they are much bigger in the flesh.

cheers Jody


----------



## eladidare (May 29, 2007)

great snakes guys and girls! if there are any biggies around that are unwanted (doubtfull) i would love to know.
keep em comin
Ryan


----------



## chickenman (May 29, 2007)

this is my non existant snake


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 29, 2007)

lol so real lol


----------



## slither (May 29, 2007)

some great snakes there guys keep it up


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 30, 2007)

This is my big boy Erwin who's 7ft long and not sure how much he weighs but he's a lump of a snake!! Sometimes alot to handle when he wants to do something you dont want him to!! He's as placid as they come and has never bitten in his 6yrs! He's still got plenty of growing to do yet!

I love diamonds, they are probably my favourite along side BHP's & Spotteds! We are hoping to breed this young man next year, so fingers crossed!!

Mell


----------



## waruikazi (May 30, 2007)

This is hercules, he was 7'3" in december






And this is Aphrodites she was 8'6" at the same time and 6.5kg. God knows how much she weighs now. Don't recon she would have grown since then though.


----------



## elapid68 (May 30, 2007)

Yes I know, most people have seen this photo on several occasions, but lets face it - what big snake thread would be complete without her.


----------



## salebrosus (May 30, 2007)

It's a pic i never get sick of seeing though elapid68

Simone.


----------



## elapid68 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Simone.
I'll try that again, this time with a photo we can actually see


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

hey elapid. is that your scrubby?????


----------



## eladidare (May 30, 2007)

niiiiiice!


----------



## elapid68 (May 30, 2007)

Unfortunately no, she belongs to another member of this site. My Scrubbies have got a few feet to grow before they get that size.
The girl in the photo is 18 feet long and weighed 20kgs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

These pics were taken a few years ago.....
She belongs to some dick i used to be mates with...I miss the snake a lot more than i miss the friendship,lol.....


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

wow she is nice. she seems pretty easy to handle. good temprement??


----------



## Snakeaddict (May 30, 2007)

i whould hate to have a snapey snake that size


----------



## elapid68 (May 30, 2007)

Haven't seen her for a couple of years but she was an absolute sweetheart. 

My male is starting to look like he's going to be a decent handler, has his snappy moments usually when he first comes out but he settles down fairly quickly.
My girl isn't called Satans Daughter for nothing.


----------



## eladidare (May 30, 2007)

satans daughter... haha


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 1, 2007)

hey wowy she is massive lol how big axactly was she there .

also if you are still interested in buying a big snake PM me I know of a large olive for sale if your interested 

cheers jody


----------



## Recharge (Jun 1, 2007)

I' so looking froward to my carpet getting big like that 

and use metric you fools!  gawd...


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 1, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> hey wowy she is massive lol how big axactly was she there



18 feet long and 20 kg ( that's 5.5 metres for you Recharge)


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 1, 2007)

here we go big snake

warning is there so i cant get in trouble

[video=youtube;F6gZE0MdaVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6gZE0MdaVY&mode=related&search[/video]=


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 1, 2007)

any more big ones


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jun 1, 2007)

that is sick you freak


----------



## eladidare (Jun 1, 2007)

that snake showed that rabbit who was boss!!! some people might not find that amusing though...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think that snake gets fed live very often...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 1, 2007)

some of the snake vids on you tube are pretty sick, esp the one of the live chicken being eatan alive trying to crawl out the snakes mouth. i'm glad there are laws against live feeding


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 1, 2007)

but some of those big burmese pythons are beautiful, not sure if i'd want to own one but


----------



## eladidare (Jun 1, 2007)

there was one on youtube that i watched the other day where the tables were turned and the rabbit was attacking the snake... quite funny, didnt hurt the snake, just p*ssed him off big time...lol 
come on ppl back to the big snakes...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 1, 2007)

i saw that one eladidare, was very funny.

anymore big bredli's


----------



## chickenman (Jun 1, 2007)

i saw a video on youtube of some one feeding a goat to a large python lucky the python didnt get injured


----------



## mrboajangles (Jun 1, 2007)

.


----------



## pwnewell (Jun 1, 2007)

wow. my wife would never let me have one that big....


----------



## liasis (Jun 1, 2007)

not one of mine had it on my computer for ages


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 2, 2007)

heres a mates of mine here in darwin, 7.5" long 3.5 years old male olive. he is actually selling him.


cheers Jody


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 2, 2007)

cant wait till i get an olive just love them it will be my third snake after the bhp


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 2, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> heres a mates of mine here in darwin, 7.5" long 3.5 years old male olive. he is actually selling him.
> 
> 
> cheers Jody


 
That is a seriously hot looking snake! I can't remember whether or not olives can be kept in WA...

Judging by that beauty I'm guessing they are expensive, though!

And I the only one who wishes they could win Lotto just so they could blow it all on gawjus snakes and lizards and spoil em rotten? Lol, I wish...


----------



## Davo66 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks liasis,
I have been looking for that pic for ages. It used to be on another website but it was taken off for some reason? That pic started my desire to own an Olive one day, beautiful big snakes-with a friendly temperament apparently!

Davo


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 2, 2007)

MMAnne said:


> That is a seriously hot looking snake! I can't remember whether or not olives can be kept in WA...
> 
> Judging by that beauty I'm guessing they are expensive, though!
> 
> And I the only one who wishes they could win Lotto just so they could blow it all on gawjus snakes and lizards and spoil em rotten? Lol, I wish...



pm you


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah you can have olives in WA can't import them though


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1104.jpg 7 foot and 2 years old lots of growth in it yet


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 10, 2008)

ad said:


> Here is my male bhp, just to notch 1 up for the aspidites.
> Cheers
> Adam


 
That is one great looking BHP Ad!


----------



## sawoma (Mar 10, 2008)

*big*

this is a very old 2.7m sa woma


----------



## Hetty (Mar 10, 2008)

This guy is called Big Whiskey


----------



## Miss B (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol... omg that's a monster. I'd be very careful handling that thing alone if I were you


----------



## Hetty (Mar 10, 2008)

You should see the teeth on him!


----------



## Ricko (Mar 10, 2008)

That SA woma is a stunner is it a breeder?


----------



## arbok (Mar 10, 2008)

dansfish4tea said:


> here we go big snake
> 
> warning is there so i cant get in trouble
> 
> YouTube - My friend's 12 foot burmese python snake eating a rabbit=



im not having a go but i personally just cant listen to animals squeel in pain... its so sad


----------



## koubee (Mar 10, 2008)

My Darwin, Big Al.
He's 7ft and a thumper of a snake


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 10, 2008)

heres one of my big diamond girls,she a gentle gaint


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2008)

Dabool said:


> this one was sold to me as a wa stimpsons my book told me it should only grow to 1 meter long boy were they wrong..




me too  looks like they are locale specific WA stimmies from same area. 
should try and convert him from mice fuzzies to rat hoppers now he has grown a bit?


----------



## eladidare (Mar 10, 2008)

ahhhh, the infamous bob clark...
thats fluffy isnt it?


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2008)

eladidare said:


> ahhhh, the infamous bob clark...
> thats fluffy isnt it?




yes  fluffy's just a metrosexual stimmie and he's keen to breed despite the rumours concerning his name.


----------



## Pezza (Mar 10, 2008)

*bredli python*

i am getting a bredli python in april!

does anyone have any pics of them?

thanxz  Perri xx


----------



## eladidare (Mar 10, 2008)

heres a bredli for ya....
shes ever so sweet...


----------



## Choco (Mar 10, 2008)

Bob's pretty short. He must only be about a foot tall.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Mar 10, 2008)

Some nice looking large critters you have people keep showing them.


Leigh


----------



## colt08 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## colt08 (Mar 10, 2008)

this is a sexy snake cant imagine how long shed be


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome SA, very impressive!


----------



## sawoma (Mar 10, 2008)

yes ricko she has bred 3 time in 11 years, all clutches of 30.


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 10, 2008)

4m rock python unfortunately the poor thing died on an electrical fence. i love rock pythons and that is what i named my coastal after.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 10, 2008)

is thier any more pics or other info on that monster taking the kangaroo?
what species? estimated size?


----------



## eladidare (Mar 10, 2008)

not sure exact sizes but it would be close to 20 foot...imo

its an olive python they apparently dont get that big, but the big ones are out there i reckon...


----------



## Vixen (Mar 10, 2008)

Or it could just be a small wallaby, who said its huge


----------



## eladidare (Mar 10, 2008)

it is a small wallaby...


----------



## Vixen (Mar 10, 2008)

Exactly so it doesnt mean the snake is 20ft long


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture7035.jpg this is my baby kids love it


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture7036.jpg 2 or 3 rats a week


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

well i dont have a ruler... but just say that is a small wallaby, it only stands about 2-3 foot yeah?
that snake is about 7-8 maybe 10 times as big as the wallaby... its at least 20 foot.

just because it says olives only grow to a certain size in your books doesnt mean they dont get that big...


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture7027.jpg


----------



## Vixen (Mar 11, 2008)

eladidare said:


> well i dont have a ruler... but just say that is a small wallaby, it only stands about 2-3 foot yeah?
> that snake is about 7-8 maybe 10 times as big as the wallaby... its at least 20 foot.
> 
> just because it says olives only grow to a certain size in your books doesnt mean they dont get that big...


 
Wasnt going by the book


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

ok, you were going by your vast experience has a handler?


----------



## Minka (Mar 11, 2008)

eladidare said:


> well i dont have a ruler... but just say that is a small wallaby, it only stands about 2-3 foot yeah?
> that snake is about 7-8 maybe 10 times as big as the wallaby... its at least 20 foot.
> 
> just because it says olives only grow to a certain size in your books doesnt mean they dont get that big...


 

LOL another text book herper... there every where!!! *shrieks* :lol:


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1188.jpg what carpet would u say this was


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

a very very nice one!
not sure of locale though...


----------



## Diesel (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL @ Text Book Herper




Minka said:


> LOL another text book herper... there every where!!! *shrieks* :lol:


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 11, 2008)

i am with you eladidare because there are some pretty exceptional cases out there where they can grow alot bigger than the average size. i have no idea weather this one is myth or fact but i have heard of a 40 foot reticulated recorded. i think it is myth but im not sure.


----------



## froglet (Mar 11, 2008)

This is one of the boys at work
close to 2 meters & a dream to handle


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 11, 2008)

gary.wheeler7 said:


> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1188.jpg what carpet would u say this was


 
i'd have to say it's a darwin.. same colours as mine,


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 11, 2008)

regarding the olive im assuming its ither a pilbara olive eating a small rock walleby or maby a normal olive in the kimberlys doing the same its prob about 14-16ft long most rock wallebys stand 1.5-2.5 ft tall so id say its not as big as it looks


----------



## Ricko (Mar 11, 2008)

Froglet i assume you work at mad about pets?


----------



## ad (Mar 11, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> That is one great looking BHP Ad!



Cheers mrmikk, prime alpha male alright !!


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

hahaha i had the best idea for a response to this thread... then realised i would probably get in trouble for using explicit imagry


----------



## froglet (Mar 11, 2008)

Ricko said:


> Froglet i assume you work at mad about pets?


 
Busted big time hey??


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> regarding the olive im assuming its ither a pilbara olive eating a small rock walleby or maby a normal olive in the kimberlys doing the same its prob about 14-16ft long most rock wallebys stand 1.5-2.5 ft tall so id say its not as big as it looks


 
yeh but 20 foot sounds way better.....


----------



## Doctor08 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey froglet when are you getting more rats in, my jungles and my diamond are eating your stock empty.


----------



## turtle (Mar 11, 2008)

snakes01 said:


> 4m rock python unfortunately the poor thing died on an electrical fence. i love rock pythons and that is what i named my coastal after.




Whats a Rock Python:lol:


----------



## D.Adder (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful snakes


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 11, 2008)

it was an african rock python i wish i could get one but international snakes are illegal in australia:cry:


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey turtle here are some pics of african rock pythons


----------



## arafurae (Mar 11, 2008)

here s my little guy not big yet ( hope the pic works )


----------



## ptextilis (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is an over sized water python....not only is she large for a water python, she is also very easy to handle. She is 11 foot and has a good bit of free roam through the house these day when we are home (as long as we are in the same room as her).


----------



## chad (Mar 12, 2008)

i would realy like to see some fully grown sw carpets if anyone has any? all ive ever seen is the girl that was at perth zoo and some photos in books.
cheers.

as to the question about olives in WA. you can get one but they are only on a cat 5 lisence right?


----------



## eladidare (Mar 12, 2008)

couple of randoms....


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 12, 2008)

is that your olive every time i see it i turn green with envy.


----------



## eladidare (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah mate, shes all mine... love her to pieces!
Olivia is her name (not very creative i know)
glad you like...


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 12, 2008)

hahah oh i more then like, every time i see miss Olivia i start looking at classifieds for olives.  have you had her since a hatchy? and are you breeding her?


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 12, 2008)

eladidare. is that the little kid with a not so little BHP as a seat?


----------

